# game cam pics



## WannaBeFarmR (Jan 12, 2013)

Here's a few game cam photos, I got 2 deer (more then once that night), a cottontail rabbit, and a ? it was a high traffic area that night I guess.

check out this plush short eared looking doe:







And this critter was moving too fast any guess on what it was?:






I was thinking a cat but its pretty good sized so maybe a fox? I have no idea.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jan 12, 2013)

fox maybe?


----------



## SillyChicken (Jan 14, 2013)

could it just be the blur of the deer taking off?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 14, 2013)

*Looks like a fox to me too.*


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Jan 14, 2013)

28 sec. between the pics. I'm with Silly


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 14, 2013)

FlockenCrazy said:
			
		

> 28 sec. between the pics. I'm with Silly


x3 Took 28 seconds to get its eyesight back


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 16, 2013)

Yep, I would have to agree.  Deer was startled by flash and squatted down for a good push off.  Nice looking dear.  Love the winter coat.


----------

